# Grillin' & Smokin' III



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

We had a couple of friends over last night for a cookout and smoke.





































The obligatory "rain in the birdbath" shot...



















On the grill:










And, along with other "riders" and a number of drinks, on the plate:










The face and arm are covered because I didn't want to give away my source pound...

Source? Source for what?

While there has been a couple of reports here about the following, they seemed to be pre-production, and/or unbanded and while there were no photos, I'm guessing that they certainly didn't look like this (but even if they did, here's my photos anyway!!)



















Yep, that's two of the new Foundry sticks - as they are going to be released. :smile:

And finally, the real, after dinner smoke:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

excellent on all accounts! thanks for sharing.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

You certainly know how to live life. Very nice.

What was your favorite smoke of the night? And how was the Cuenca Y Blanco?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

At this moment, I really hate you, Wil. ound: Yes, info, info, info, on those beautiful sticks. The steaks don't look too bad, either. :hungry:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

hachigo said:


> You certainly know how to live life. Very nice.


Man, it's hard to be in the car business and NOT make the most out of life when you're not at work. For me, there is a huge seperation from work life and home life. Because I work so long and hard while I'm there, I simply don't answer the phone when work calls while I'm not there. _Priorities..._


hachigo said:


> What was your favorite smoke of the night? And how was the Cuenca Y Blanco?


Well, since I didn't smoke the Foundry sticks, it would be the Tat hands down, The JdN Blanco is good; just not as good to my palate as the La Casita. I'm not finding too many fans though...


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Always wanted to try that tat. Glad it was good and the pics are appreciated. You know how to live life to the fullest. Keep it up.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Great looking bunch of food!


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

My favorite things to do grilling smoking a good stick and drinking some good scotch or beer. Cheers!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like a good time!


----------

